# dodge ram stock amp bypass



## rllnsmk (May 31, 2011)

I am entering the stereo world for the first time and have a few questions. i have a 2004 dodge ram quad cab. It has the 7 speaker infinity stock system and has a factory amp. The wiring loom runs from the headunit to the amp to the speakers and whatever else. I am planing on running a 5 channel amp; 4 for the doors and 1 for a single sub. My question is do i need to run a bypass for the factory amp. 

ww.crutchfield.com/p_120706504/Dodge-Jeep-Chrysler-In-dash-Stereo-Integration-Adapter.html?search=infinity+amp+bypass&tp=3486

i cant link it because im new....sorry 

I am new to this world and still learning. I have more questions but they will be posted in the design section. Thanks for the help


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, not sure I'm following your setup well. So there are 7 speakers there already. Are you planning on ripping those out and replacing them? If I guess correctly you are (my situation is the same, factory amplified JBL system in an 02 Camry)

The deal with the amplifier bypass adapter is that you only need that in the case that you want to continue using the factory speaker wiring and factory speakers, but powered by the head unit instead of the factory amplifier. If on the other hand you are putting in your own amplifier and replacing the speakers with aftermarkets, then you don't need to bypass the factory amp at all. Just get the basic harness (should power the head unit itself, the antenna, 12V turn on lead, ground, and possibly steering wheel/dimmer controlls - nothing else needed), then run your RCAs to your aftermarket amp.

I believe that there is a 12V turn on lead in your factory plug that will tell the factory amp to turn on. So long as that's no longer connected, factory amp won't even power on and won't draw on your system.

Posting from work, so need this disclaimer:
"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you keeping the stock head unit? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rllnsmk (May 31, 2011)

I am taking the 7 stock speakers out and just gonna replace the door speakers. The 3 in the dash or going to be M.I.A. for a while. I will be running new wire from the amp to said speakers.

I plan on running the Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD. I have the a new center bezel for my truck enroute and have to do some fiberglass work on it to make it fit the new double din head unit. Gonna be loads of fun...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Aftermarket head to amp via RCA, amp to speakers via new wire? Then you don't need anything extra. No need for the bypass harness. You might wanna pick up a standard dodge harness for power, ground, and switched, but that's not necessary either.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rllnsmk (May 31, 2011)

My next question I have deals with this.

ww.crutchfield.com/p_120CHTO02/Metra-CHTO-02-Interface.html

again, i cant link stuff cuz I am new... sry

If i get it through crutch it comes w the factory harness adapter for my truck

From what i can gather, i can go without this, just need to find 12v power to power the head unit. I dont smoke so the cig lighter is what I'm thinking.

Or should I buy it. Again not an expert at car audio... learning slowly... thought the sound just came out magically buy miniature people singing inside my door.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

You don't need it, should be fine with a standard metra 70-6502 harness for power, ground, and switched. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rllnsmk (May 31, 2011)

thanks tons.... the damn people at crutch want to sell you every single gizmo possible.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Hah, yeah, yeah they do. And at full MSRB no less. Great information/vehicle fit resource, but I'd never buy anything major from them (harnesses and the like are OK)


----------

